# Adobe CS4 Studentenversion und einige Fragen ;)



## Vindex (29. März 2009)

Also, ich halte es kurz und knackig:

Ich bin drauf und dran das hier zu bestellen.

Nun die Fragen, die ich gerne geklärt hätte bevor ich mir das kaufe weil 330 € ja kein Pappenstiel sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibt es auch ein "After Effects cs4 Pro" oder ist das bei der neusten Version nicht mehr Vorhanden,  weil ich meine von einer Pro-Version gehört zu haben.

Betrifft das 





> Nicht kommerziell nutzbar und nicht upgradefähig!


 der Lizenzbedingungen wohl auch Plugins?

Vielen Dank im voraus!


----------



## marion9394 (30. März 2009)

guck lieber mal in ebay ob du vielleicht eine creativ suit von einer pleitegegangenen firma erwerben kannst... die sind auch billig - dann dürftest du auch damit (kommerziell) arbeiten... die kannste dann relativ billig auf cs4 upgraden...

mit der studi version darfst du halt gar kein geld verdienen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zwecks plugin kann ich dir leider nix sagen, arbeite mit den dingern immer pur ;D aber die studi version kann eigentlich alles was die andere auch kann...


----------



## Minastirit (30. März 2009)

es geht jediglich darum das du es halt nicht verkaufen darfst
ein solches programm und es nur für sich selber benutzen halt

wenn du nicht benutzt für deine arbeit ist es im grunde egal
plugins werden gehen

upgradefähig = du kannst es nicht auf cs5 (wenns irgendwann kommt) upgraden


----------



## Vindex (30. März 2009)

Und zwischen Afx cs4 pro und Afx cs4 gibts kein unterschied?


----------



## marion9394 (30. März 2009)

hm für was  brauchst es denn? wenns um die web-programme geht, die kannst gut durch freeware ersetzen


----------



## Vindex (30. März 2009)

Mir gehts hauptsächlich um Afx und Premiere, ich drehe in meiner Freizeit viele Kurzfilme, und hab mich schon durch entliche freeware und auch durch Sony Vegas probiert, allerdings bietet das alles nicht das was Afx und Premiere können.


----------



## tessa25 (1. Dezember 2011)

Vindex schrieb:


> Also, ich halte es kurz und knackig:
> 
> Ich bin drauf und dran das hier zu bestellen.
> 
> ...



Inzwischen gibt es Adobe CS5.5...Unterschied mann kann die auch kommerziell nutzen. Ich habe vor eine Woche die CS5.5 Master Collection gekauft und habe extra gesucht wie es mit der kommerziellen Nutzung ist. Auf http://www.legalo.eu/de habe ich folgendes gefunden:

Darf eine Student and Teacher Edition für gewerbliche Zwecke genutzt werden?
Ja. Kunden können das Produkt sowohl für private als auch gewerbliche Zwecke nutzen.


----------



## Grushdak (1. Dezember 2011)

Legalo ist keine vertrauenswürdige Seite! 

Auf der offiziellen Seite von Adobe stehen Fragen und Antworten dazu.

u.a.

*



Darf eine Student and Teacher Edition für gewerbliche Zwecke genutzt werden? 

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


> Ja. Kunden können das Produkt sowohl für private als auch gewerbliche Zwecke nutzen


*
*


> *Bietet die Student and Teacher Edition weniger Funktionen als die Vollversion?*
> Student and Teacher Editions umfassen sämtliche Funktionen der regulären Versionen.
> Die Software darf jedoch nur auf Privatrechnern genutzt werden.
> Lizenzen für Student and Teacher Editions dürfen nicht übertragen oder weiterverkauft werden.



*



Ist ein Upgrade von einer Student and Teacher Edition möglich?

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


> Für Student and Teacher Editions sind Upgrades auf die entsprechenden kommerziellen Versionen erhältlich,
> wenn keine Beziehung mehr zu einer Bildungseinrichtung besteht (als Schüler, Studierender, Lehrkraft usw.).


*
*


> *Dürfen Student and Teacher Editions weiterverkauft oder übertragen werden?*
> Nein. Student and Teacher Editions dürfen vom Lizenznehmer weder verkauft noch unentgeltlich an Dritte weitergegeben werden.



mehr offizille ausführliche Infos -> Häufig gestellte Fragen zu den Adobe Student and Teacher Editions

greetz


----------



## Gazeran (1. Dezember 2011)

NEKROMANTIE!


----------



## tessa25 (6. Dezember 2011)

Legalo ist die Seite wo ich meine CS5.5 gekauft habe...


----------

